# My first FOTD here in YEARS!!! Fall Colors!



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi guys! Anyone remember me? I joined Specktra in 2005 and posted regularly through about 2008, then disappeared. If any of you guys are on Instagram, follow me there! *@alpha_zeta_beauty  *Link: https://www.instagram.com/alpha_zeta_beauty/














*Eyes*
  UDPP
Kat Von D Shade & Light eye contour palette - warm quad shadows
Urban Decay Vice 4 palette: Flame and Bitter eyeshadows
MAC Nylon eyeshadow
MAC Chromagraphic pencil in NC15/NW20 (waterline)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Bourbon
Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow in Dark Brown
Bare Minerals Lash Domination mascara

*Face*
  Urban Decay NAKED Skin foundation
MUFE full cover concealer
ABH cream contour kit in Light (I need to get Fair, too!)
ABH original powder contour kit in Light-Medium
ABH illuminator in Starlight
MAC Blushbaby blush

*Lips*
  MAC Brick lip pencil
MAC Studded Kiss lipstick
House of Beauty lip hybrid in Gemini


----------

